# vans snowboard boots



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Vans are fairly popular boots. Yes, I'd say most people would know they make snowboard boots.

I think they're pretty good. I've been riding a pair of Vans BFB's for a couple seasons and they've held up great so far. Something like 60 days on them so far. Probably look to replace them in about 20 more days time perhaps.

As with ALL boots, don't worry so much about brands. *JUST MAKE SURE THEY FIT REALLY REALLY WELL AND ARE COMFORTABLE!*


----------



## easton714 (Dec 28, 2011)

snowboarddsngr said:


> hey guys,
> 
> first off -- wanted to know if you guys even knew vans made snowboarding boots
> 
> ...



They've made boots forever. I started riding in the late 90s and they were one of the biggest then. I never liked them - but I did try on a pair a couple months ago that was surprisingly comfortable. They were way softer than I like but comfortable.


----------



## antman747 (Mar 1, 2011)

I have Vans Andrea wiggs from last year. They are soo comfortable. I went thru many to get to these.


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

I have the mantras, really comfortable and SOFT, good for wider feet but you need a wide heel or add some foam or you'll probably have some heel lift


----------



## snowboarddsngr (Jan 24, 2012)

As for aesthetic, who do you think has the best looking boots?


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

I really like my mantra's, to me they're one of the better looking boots, all black with a touch of white and red accents. Judging from your name and posts are you looking to sell/work/advertise for them? I'm not sure what they're business structure is like but I know play-it-again sports carries at least their boots, I don't think my local board shop has any Vans stuff.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

snowboarddsngr said:


> As for aesthetic, who do you think has the best looking boots?


This is kinda irrelevant. The best looking boots may not fit your particular foot quite right, then they're useless... unless you get off on looking at them so much you don't even need to ride :cheeky4:


----------



## RichnNorcal (Dec 5, 2011)

grafta said:


> Vans are fairly popular boots. Yes, I'd say most people would know they make snowboard boots.
> 
> I think they're pretty good. I've been riding a pair of Vans BFB's for a couple seasons and they've held up great so far. Something like 60 days on them so far. Probably look to replace them in about 20 more days time perhaps.
> 
> As with ALL boots, don't worry so much about brands. *JUST MAKE SURE THEY FIT REALLY REALLY WELL AND ARE COMFORTABLE!*


About the BFB's , I just scored a pair on clearence. Did you heat mold'em? Or did you just break'em in by riding? Thx.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

RichnNorcal said:


> About the BFB's , I just scored a pair on clearence. Did you heat mold'em? Or did you just break'em in by riding? Thx.


I just rode them :thumbsup:


----------

